# Amazon Flex App needed



## Xgmoney666x (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello guys! I wanted to see if anyone knew if it's still possible to bypass updating the amazon flex app?

I know it was possible if you clicked update but immidiatly hit airplane mode and it would let you into the existing old version.

If anyone can kindly share any other app version besides 3.0.7656 you'd make me a happy camper.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm.pretty sure you have to update to keep using the app


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I haven't seen the "Update Later" option in a while, nor have I been able to bypass. I had one version for over 2 months before they forced the update.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Here's a copy of version 6297 the latest I have.
(link removed)


As far as I know you can click on the "remind me later" still. Don't know how long it will work but should be doable....

Link will be taken down shortly as I don't like to leave them active.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

In my case, I have to update to be able to use the app. Seems no way around it.


----------

